# Introducing....



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

...well, I'm not quite sure of the name yet! But my new little girl is home :hello1: I was really beginning to despair of finding the one that was right for me, but it happened and she came home yesterday!

She's a chocolate tri colour girl. Twelve weeks old tomorrow, and a little darling. I will get pics up as soon as I can manage!

She's weighing in at 675g (1.5 lbs) right now, so will be a wee one! The 12 week concept puts her at about 4 lbs but the weight chart puts her at about 3 lb. (Did I calculate that right?) I'll have to wait and see, I'm hoping she gets to the 4lb mark. 

She's healthy, happy, affectionate, playful, doing well in her crate etc., so it's going well as a new beginning together. I am so tired I can hardly think (tummy upset during the night, but at least it was me and not her!) Will write a better post soon, but wanted to share with you as you've all been so very helpful with my questions and I've loved reading about your chis.

Also, any ideas of where I can buy a SMALL bag for taking her out (in shops etc.) A lot of them are quite huge. I'm looking around but suggestions/recommendations would be great! And any other tips for the tiny ones 

Sorry this is such a scrappy post, new mum syndrome!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition. Can't wait to see pics!

Have you tried e-bay for bags? On the Australian ebay there are generally a lot of people from all over the world selling pet supplies.

Also I hope you are feeling better


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When I got Zarita, she was 1.1#'s. We got a little ferret carrier for her, and today at almost 6#'s she loves it. My Emmie also has a ferret carrier too, and loves her's too. They are in the small animal section at PetCo, and look like purses, sort of!. They also wore ferret/bunny harnesses too! They fit the small babies just fine. Adjustable, so they lasted until we could get 'real doggy' harnesses. Good luck Sue


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby.. Would love to see pics when you are able to post them.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We have a member here that makes Vintage Bitch carriers, i'm certain I saw recently that she was making small ones - I would try etsy and such if not.

Congratulations on your addition! Can't wait to see pics.

**edited to add: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-our-new-mini-vintage-bitch-carrier-came.html

I'm not sure how she does ordering and such so definitely PM her (Ivy's Mom, not the OP), but I've never seen a single negative thing about her bags, everyone loves her here.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! I cant wait to see pics. I get most of my bags from ebay


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Eager for pictures and the sweet love's name! Congrats!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi congrats and so happy for you send pics soon thanks


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

pics!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

YAY for getting a chocolate tri color!!! =D I have 2 myself... they're my absolute fave! (Ok second to a chocolate LC merle, but they don't need to know that). 

Must see pix!!!

Edit to add: Zack & Zoey brand has some pretty affordable (around $50'sh) carriers and each design comes in 3 different sizes, including Teacup & XSmall. PetLand (ick) does carry them but you can also get them online.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pics?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> YAY for getting a chocolate tri color!!! =D I have 2 myself... they're my absolute fave! (Ok second to a chocolate LC merle, but they don't need to know that).
> 
> Must see pix!!!
> 
> Edit to add: Zack & Zoey brand has some pretty affordable (around $50'sh) carriers and each design comes in 3 different sizes, including Teacup & XSmall. PetLand (ick) does carry them but you can also get them online.




Congrats on your new puppy! I have a Zack & Zoey carrier for my chihuahua, but I would suggest getting the smallest size if she only weighs 1.5 lbs. Mine is huge, and my boy weighed 3 lbs when I got it for him!
This is the one I have:Zack and Zoey Parisian Dog Carrier/Purse, Small | eBay


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

This one's mine!










I have it in Small and it's actually pretty big. I'm wondering now, do they actually have an XS? Or does it go from Teacup to small??


----------

